# During the Pandemic - How Have the Last Two Years Changed You?



## MicPaPa

1. Never thought Americans would give up Freedom & Liberty so easily.

2. Lost respect for the Science & Medical professions.

3. Changed registration to (I).


----------



## Carlsbad7

MicPaPa said:


> 1. Never thought Americans would give up Freedom & Liberty so easily.
> 
> 2. Lost respect for the Science & Medical professions.
> 
> 3. Changed registration to (I).


If you switched your voter registration to Independent you might want to review. In California there's an "Independent" party. Most people that are registered as Independents think they're not registered for a party when that's not the case.






						Independent California Voters Confused By Voter Registration Form — Barnes Law
					

Tens of thousands of California voters who mistakenly registered to vote  in affiliation with the American Independent Party rather than as  “independent” voters may be prevented from voting in California’s June 7  primary.




					www.barneslawllp.com


----------



## MicPaPa

Carlsbad7 said:


> If you switched your voter registration to Independent you might want to review. In California there's an "Independent" party. Most people that are registered as Independents think they're not registered for a party when that's not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independent California Voters Confused By Voter Registration Form — Barnes Law
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands of California voters who mistakenly registered to vote  in affiliation with the American Independent Party rather than as  “independent” voters may be prevented from voting in California’s June 7  primary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.barneslawllp.com


Independent.


----------



## Carlsbad7

MicPaPa said:


> Independent.


The problem with registering with the Independent party is that once you do your no longer allowed to vote in Democrat or maybe Republican primaries. (You can vote in the Independent primaries assuming there actually was one)

This probably doesnt matter much to you but just a heads up.


----------



## MicPaPa

Carlsbad7 said:


> The problem with registering with the Independent party is that once you do your no longer allowed to vote in Democrat or maybe Republican primaries. (You can vote in the Independent primaries assuming there actually was one)
> 
> This probably doesnt matter much to you but just a heads up.


When you don't affiliate with either party, their primaries are irrelevant.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

1. Focused on more important things in life 
2. Not taking youth sports so serious 
3. Picked up golf and biking 
4. Less belief in science and government (both parties)  
5. Realized that people are dumber than I thought thinking  covid is just a political thing and not a global issue.


----------

